# Belated Happy Birthday, CWS!!!



## Dawgluver (Feb 24, 2013)

Happy birthday last Friday!  Sorry we missed it.   Enjoy your dinner, and here's hoping you can get out of the driveway!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes, Happy Belated Birthday!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 24, 2013)

Happy belated birthday! 

My friend taught me to celebrate birthday week. That way, good wishes are on time for a longer period


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Feb 24, 2013)

Happy belated birthday CWS.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow, how did we all miss that? 

*Happy Birthday CWS!!*


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 24, 2013)

Tried to sneak by us, huh?

XOXOXOX

Sally


----------



## buckytom (Feb 24, 2013)

you're not allowed to sneak one past us, cws. we won't count them, but it still counts, lol.

happy birthday, and wishes for a wonderful year to come.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hoping you had a wonderful birthday CWS


----------



## Alix (Feb 25, 2013)

I said happy birthday on Facebook, but I know you're rarely there, so Happy Belated Birthday to a lovely lady!


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks. If I could, I would change my birthday (one is not allowed to do that). I had two dogs die 36 hours apart a few years ago right before my birthday. Kinda spoiled it for me. I thought I managed to fly under the radar, guess not! When I was growing up, my cousin, uncle, mom, and I would celebrate our birthdays starting on Valentine's Day and continuing until my Mom's b'day on the 16th of March. We took "birthday week" to a whole new level.


----------

